# Apple Hardware Test detected an error



## Louise L (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant start my MacMini 2,1. I get some kind of panic error when I start and it constantly tells me to restart. 

I have managed to perform the Apple Hardware Test. Each time a new error is detected.

4MEM/1/40000000:001301d4
4MEM/1/40000000:00554194
4MEM/1/40000000:001681d4
4MEM/1/40000000:017301d4

etc

What can I do with this information? How do I solve this problem?

Kind regards
Louise


----------



## earthsaver (Jan 7, 2010)

I think this Mac OS X Hints forum thread has your answer. It's clearly a memory issue. Your memory may have died. You should remove and replace it immediately, lest it cause further problems like file corruption on your hard disk.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2010)

The error detected is always with the same physical piece of memory; 4MEM ... the rest of the numbers differ as the fault occurred with a different instruction each time. But always with the same piece of RAM. Faulty RAM isn't that bad - it will be easy and not too expensive to replace (compared to many other parts)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2010)

Be aware that it may not be the RAM stick itself, but the RAM slot.  You can test this by changing the order of the RAM sticks and re-running the AHT.  If it still reports 4MEM being bad, then chances are it's the slot that's bad -- not the stick of RAM.

If it reports, for example, 2MEM being bad this time around, and you previously moved 4MEM to 2MEM, then more than likely the RAM stick itself is bad and needs replacing.


----------



## Louise L (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you all for good suggestions. Much appreciated. I now know how to proceed. 
Kind regards
Louise


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to clarify here, the '4MEM' does not indicate slot #4. An older mini only has 2 slots.
The '4MEM' is simply the error name, and a memory error always start with '4MEM'
Troubleshoot by removing one chip and test again. 
If you get a failure, test the 2nd chip in that same slot.
If the test passes, move that good chip to the other slot, and test again.


----------

